# Regulatory Compliance Category > National Credit Act Forum >  Find a debt registered debt counsellor

## Eugene

I had many clients phoning me up requesting details of a registered debt counsellor. Just use the drop down menu on the left for your search:

*http://www.ncr.org.za/register_of_registrants/index.php*

----------

